# Some of my orchestral work...



## Alan Lastufka (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are two movements from a three movement piece:

Mov. 1 - October - http://www.lastlibs.com/AJL-October.mp3
Mov. 2 - November - http://www.lastlibs.com/AJL-November.mp3

Mov. 3 - December is currently in the works. 

Thanks in advance to those that listen...[/url]


----------



## Niah (Oct 6, 2004)

Nothing less to say than great compo and great mix man 

btw, Where is that cello? It sounds great.


----------



## Scott Cairns (Oct 6, 2004)

Very nice Alan. Is that your Acoustic Bass in the intro to October? It sounds very nice whatever it is. 

Are the rest of the instruments GPO?


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks guys for the listen. 

The solo strings here are Kirk Hunters, everything else is VSL.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 7, 2004)

These are both lovely pieces. November might be my favorite but I do like both. Nice.
J


----------



## christianb (Oct 7, 2004)

yo yo alan, 

Nice work... a thought or two that jumped out at me... In October the flute seems in a different space. A touch more verb and placement would make it sit better in the mix , me thinx.

Ok so thats just a single thought

nice job tho brothaman

cb


----------



## Alan Lastufka (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks B... and everyone else for listening - next I'll post my NIN-wanna-be tracks


----------



## Niah (Oct 7, 2004)

woah, that shall be interesting =)


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Oct 7, 2004)

sound great Alan, cant wait to hear the 3rd mov and NIN stuff


----------



## DonnieChristian (Oct 8, 2004)

Sounds very nice! I particularily enjoyed October.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 8, 2004)

Ey Alan,

This sounds very nice!  Kepp it up!

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## adamfrechette (Oct 8, 2004)

Nice work, though you should add more verb and put the woodwinds into the background more, they are too prominent to my ears.


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 8, 2004)

I'd like to hear some NIN type stuff combined with orchestra.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey Alan , 
Both October and November are great and feelingful :wink:


----------

